# Looking to learn how to pan fry chicken



## Caslon (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm looking to learn how to make pan fried chicken rather than using my Presto fryer which IMO doesn't stay up to temp and is too much a hassle to clean up and store. I can clean a frying pan in less than 2 min. My Presto Fryer takes 10+ minutes to clean thoroughly.  Prviously, I've only fried up chicken drumettes in my Presto fryer using the Dixie Fry dry mix.  Bigger pieces don't seem to fry up that well tho.

I'm looking to mix up some frying chicken batter mix and storing it. I have the Panko bread crumbs and all of the most commonly used spices for a fried chicken mix. I'll buy the buttermilk for the soak and find a way to freeze up portions for when I don't want to have to run to the store for buttermilk. I have some "Dixie Fry" brand frying mix some here may have heard of that I could add some corn meal or Panko crumbs to for a better crunch. I haven't attempted using Dixie Fry. 

Also, about the procedure, I heard that once coated you should let the chicken sit on a cookie sheet covered to allow the coating to get nice and thick. They said that was key. Also some have said to start with high heat (360-375F) and then once browned, turn down the heat and continue cooking for 20 minutes or so, then bring up the heat again to get the final crunch. That makes some sense in that if I were to leave it at high frying temp, it might burn the outside and not get the inside cooked throughly (?). 

I suppose I'm asking for both dry mix help and frying help, or at least how you fry up crispy chicken.

If anyone cares to relate their favorite flour + spices dry mix for fried chicken that I could store in an airtight flour container, that would be super. There are literally dozens of them on the net, but I can't choose which one. Frying tips would be appreciated too, or at least, how you fry up crispy chicken. I know it will take practice.  Thanks.


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2015)

My first Husband taught me how to fry chicken. Today I used Stove Top Stuffing Mix because I looked and found I had no seasoned bread crumbs. I put the stuffing mix in my small FP and brought it down to a large crumb. My only seasoning was sea salt and a small amount of garlic powder. As my husband told me, too many spices and they will burn before the chicken is done. He also taught me to add a small amount of grated cheese. I always use Parm or Romano. 

I like the stuffing mix for bread crumb coating. It is already seasoned and you can even get it flavored for fowl. I dip the piece of chicken in well beaten eggs mixed with a touch of half and half. Coat the chicken with the egg well and then into the crumb mixture. If I am in the mood for a thick crust I will double dip it. Egg then crumb mix. And the advice you got about letting the pieces sit on the side will definitely help the coating to stick to the meat. For a family I usually coated the chicken in the afternoon and then let it sit until I started to cook supper. More than an hour. But thirty minutes should be fine. 

I put about 1-2 inches on oil into the frying pan. I heat it up to high and then reduce to medium. Then I place the chicken pieces in. Do not crowd the pan. After about 4-5 minutes I check to see how it is browning. If it is browning too fast I lower the heat to a medium low. I let that side fry for a full 10 minutes. I then turn it over and bring the heat back up to medium. After five minutes I again check how it is browning. And repeat as above. I want each side to be in the pan cooking for no less than a total of 20 minutes. Ten minutes on each side. I then know that there will be no blood near the bones. To be sure, I use a thermometer. 155-160 internal temp is what I am going for. 

You can keep the cooked pieces in a warm oven until all of them are done. The crust is crispy and stays that way due to the cheese. As it is cooking it softens throughout the cooking process, and then cools down and hardens a bit upon cooling. Thus keeping it crispy. It doesn't have to be a large amount. Just a tablespoon or a bit more. Depends on how many pieces you are making. You want to use a cheese that has a hearty flavor. Because even though you are adding only a small amount compared to the crumbs, it still will add flavor to the whole coating. 

Make sure your chicken is dry. The egg coating will stick to the chicken better and be there for the crumb covering. Also keep your eye on the oil. If it get too dirty after frying a lot of pieces, you may have to dump it and put in fresh. I always put it through a coffee filter and save for use again later. Between batches, if there are a lot of small pieces of batter in the oil, remove them. If they sit in the oil while you are doing the pieces, they will burn and turn your oil dirty a lot quicker. 

If there is any egg mixture and the crumb coating leftover, I mix them together and make hush puppies with it. Those are for the cook. 

Any questions and I will gladly answer them. I have been doing my chicken this way for more than fifty years. One year when money was really tight for us, I told the kids I cut up the turkey and fried it the same way they like the chicken. They thought it tasted just as good as the chicken. It was a Happy Thanksgiving for everyone. Even the cut up chicken. Just don't tell my kids what I did.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Addie, I'm still taking in what you posted.  About  how much oil to use.  I think I have it right so far as to fill up the frying pan so that it covers about half the chicken in oil (rather than exact quantity).  When I first put the chicken in at 350F, it sure gets frying. So much so that I use a splatter screen. Yet, in some videos I've seen it shows the chicken slowly oil boiling, not splatter boiling.   I need to get that part down and will look back over your post!  I make sure my chicken is room temp, btw.

I'm looking not to over fry the outside and yet get the inside cooked.  I guess that's how the Colonel decided an oil pressure cooker would do the trick (not over fry the outside, yet cook the inside).


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2015)

Caslon said:


> Thanks Addie, I'm still taking in what you posted.  About  how much oil to use.  I think I have it right so far as to fill up the frying pan so that it covers about half the chicken in oil (rather than exact quantity).  When I first put the chicken in at 350F, it sure gets frying. So much so that I use a splatter screen. Yet, in some videos I've seen it shows the chicken slowly oil boiling, not splatter boiling.   I need to get that part down and will look back over your post!  I make sure my chicken is room temp, btw.
> 
> I'm looking not to over fry the outside and yet get the inside cooked.  I guess that's how the Colonel decided an oil pressure cooker would do the trick (not over fry the outside, yet cook the inside).



Half way up the pieces is right. Then when you flip it, it is meeting up with the other side. You want the oil  hot when you first put in the chicken, then immediately turn it down. The high heat seals the crust so the chicken isn't oily or greasy. Room temp is perfect. If you leave the heat on high, the outside will cook before the inside has even begun to cook.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 22, 2015)

We actually prefer "Golden Dip" coatings over homemade. We both like the original and extra crispy. I really like the spicy. You can get dried buttermilk, keep it in the pantry and use when needed. Just add water.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 22, 2015)

Regarding the dried buttermilk, it has to be refrigerated after opening.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 22, 2015)

I haven't made fried chicken in years because of the mess, but here's the seasoning mix I used:

1 cup flour 
1 teaspoon each of salt, dried thyme and dried sage, or 2 teaspoons poultry seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 

This recipe provides for crispy skin rather than a crispy bread and egg coating, which I prefer. I used extra seasoned flour to make gravy from some of the cooking oil and served it over rice. 

Also, high heat doesn't seal the crust; it causes moisture in the chicken to steam and the steam pushes the oil away from the meat. So it's important to keep the temperature as steady as possible or the oil will penetrate the skin and make the chicken greasy.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 22, 2015)

I too do not fry chicken very often.  When I do, I use a seasoned flour mix similar to  GG's, no sage,  add garlic powder and if it's just for me,  a little cayenne.   Dry the chicken pieces, roll in flour, shake excess, dip in buttermilk  (with a few healthy shakes Tabasco in it).  Roll or shake in flour again.  Let rest on a cooling rack 15-20 minutes.  I don't use eggs in the liquid, I think the coating gets too heavy for my taste preference.  

I use peanut oil for frying.  Fry both sides chicken until browned on both sides in 350-360 hot oil.  Partially cover with an ill fitting pan cover and lower the heat Just a little bit. Cook about 15-20 minutes.  Remove cover and cook until the chicken gets re-crisped up.   

I am intrigued by you guys coating mixes.  I wrote them both down.  I see one is avail at Wally World.   I have successfully used pancake mix (Krusteeze brand) up at the lake.  Addie,  Where were you when I needed your idea the most.  Saved about a third of a pkg stuffing mix that kept getting shuffled around in the cupboard until the pkg broke and then it got tossed. I would think it was probably petrified by then.    I think the Stuffing flavor would be terrific.

I am lucky.  I have an old cast iron chicken fry pan.  Not as large around as other CI skillets.  Has higher sides.  It's useful as you have to cook chicken in batches, and is better if making only a few pieces.  Uses less oil.  Before that I used an electric skillet, which was probably fine since we had a full size family then.  Any heavy bottom skillet will work.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 22, 2015)

The Golden Dipt Extra-Crispy fries up a lot like KFC Extra-Crispy.  It's been hard to find last few years here.  When it is in the grocery, we usually buy just about every box.  It can also be made spicy by adding cayenne and whatever else you'd like.  

It's been a while since I've fried chicken for us because of the mess just like GG and because we couldn't find the GD-EC, which is my favorite.  We've been buying a whole chicken fried at KFC or the fried chicken from Publix (grocery store in our part of the country) since both are pretty good and you always want fried chicken leftovers to eat cold from the fridge the next day.  By the time you add up cost of the chicken, oil, coating mix, time, especially time cleaning up the mess, it's pretty much a wash buying from either place and, if Publix has the chicken on sale, you come out even better IMHO.


----------



## puffin3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Others have offered looks of good advice.
The only thing I'd add is to make sure the chicken is really patted dry before you start and, here's a tip: Pat the chicken dry then dredge the chicken pieces in the flour THEN let the chicken absorb the flour into/onto the skin until the flour is sort of gummy looking. This can take a few minutes. Be patient. LOL It's going to be the glue that holds the other coatings/batter to stick to the chicken pieces. It's surprising how much moisture the flour will absorb from the skin. Doing this will insure the regular flour>egg>Panka crumbs (or whatever crumbs) will stick to the chicken. 
I use this method anytime I'm cooking something 'breaded' like veal cutlets. Even lowly hamburgers benefit from a dredge in flour then allowing the flour to absorb the exterior moisture before frying. 
Don't overheat the oil.


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2015)

CraigC said:


> We actually prefer "Golden Dip" coatings over homemade. We both like the original and extra crispy. I really like the spicy. You can get dried buttermilk, keep it in the pantry and use when needed. Just add water.



I have the powdered buttermilk. Only mine says to refrigerate after opening. So that where I keep it. I have never been one to soak my chicken in buttermilk. That is more of a southern thing. And I learned to do chicken in New England. So I stick what I know works best for me.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 22, 2015)

Addie said:


> I have the powdered buttermilk. Only mine says to *refrigerate after opening*. So that where I keep it. I have never been one to soak my chicken in buttermilk. That is more of a southern thing. And I learned to do chicken in New England. So I stick what I know works best for me.


 
And that's why he corrected himself in the very next post and said to refrigerate.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 22, 2015)

I've always used "buttermilk" made with a cup of milk + 1 Tbs lemon juice (or vinegar). Yogurt or sour cream works too. I think soaking the chicken in it makes a world of difference.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 22, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I've always used "buttermilk" made with a cup of milk + 1 Tbs lemon juice (or vinegar). Yogurt or sour cream works too. I think soaking the chicken in it makes a world of difference.


I never even thought to substitute yogourt. I've even used yogourt that way in Indian cooking.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 22, 2015)

I almost always have plain Greek Yogurt on hand Taxi.

Another thing Caslon, there's no law saying you have to fry up a whole cut up chicken. You may want to consider just using boneless or bone in chicken thighs for the first attempt at frying chicken. I think you'd like the results providing you prefer thighs to other chicken parts like we do. It can be somewhat tricky getting various chicken parts cooked properly and done at the same time otherwise.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions about the cooking part.  I may try the Golden Dip since so many say it does well for frying.  I usually fry up a wing, a thigh and a leg.  The chicken breasts with bone in are huge.  I would fry them up  if they weren't ridiculously oversized.  KFC gets their bone in chicken breasts in smaller sizes, no doubt because they're grown to KFC specs.  The best luck I've had buying smaller chicken breasts are the organic grown kind.


----------



## Addie (Apr 22, 2015)

Caslon said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions about the cooking part.  I may try the Golden Dip since so many say it does well for frying.  I usually fry up a wing, a thigh and a leg.  The chicken breasts with bone in are huge.  I would fry them up  if they weren't ridiculously oversized.  KFC gets their bone in chicken breasts in smaller sizes, no doubt because they're grown to KFC specs.  The best luck I've had buying smaller chicken breasts are the organic grown kind.



Caslon, I always buy a whole fryer and cut it up myself. So much cheaper. I cut the breast in half on both sides. So instead on just two pieces, I get four plus the two parts of the legs and the two wings. Ten pieces in all. 

Even if you make a mess of cutting it, it won't matter after it is cooked. Do it a few times or watch some You Tubes on how to cut up a chicken first. Practice makes perfect! So true.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 22, 2015)

There's no doubt the best bang for the buck is to cut up a whole chicken. I learned how to do it beside my Dad as a child in the meat market. That being said, for the first time with this fried chicken, I'd suggest he save that lesson for another time.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 22, 2015)

I've seen on the cooking shows where a lot of places cut the breasts in half crosswise.  It is very difficult to get a whole huge breast cooked on the inside without burning the outside, especially if you are cooking other pieces as well.  I always start the breasts first, then add the other pieces and the breasts always come out last aftet a few extra minutes at a lower temp.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 22, 2015)

I suppose I could better control how big the rib chicken breasts are by buying smaller whole chickens and cutting them up myself, which I have also have yet to learn how to do correctly.  Youtube will help me.  I really like how KFC and El Pollo Loco have smaller sized ribbed breasts. Store packaged are huge.

I've used Dixie Fry powdered frying mix for deep frying wings and it's  available at one my local big 3 stores, Albertsons, Ralphs and Vons (Safeway).  I've not seen the Golden Dipt for chicken frying that I can recall (plenty of other mixes by them). I'll order some online, but damn, $3.39 + $9.63 shipping!  Still, I want to try that mix.

The tip about dried buttermilk is great if I don't want to freeze buttermilk in an icetray. I'll be looking for that next trip to my local 3 supermarkets.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2015)

So many fried chicken recipes call for a 3.5LB-4.0Lb chicken.  I haven't seen a chicken that small in many years.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 22, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> So many fried chicken recipes call for a 3.5LB-4.0Lb chicken.  I haven't seen a chicken that small in many years.



Nor have I Andy. I guess they grow them bigger if not better these days.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 22, 2015)

I too have noticed that the chicken industry is growing chickens larger than before. I bought some drumsticks I swear were close to turkey size. A good thing?  Not to me.

I read today that McDonald's is taking a dive and is selling more chicken now than hamburger.  In light of this, McDonald's has decided they will soon stop using antibiotics in the raising of their chickens.  Gee, isn't that just swell?     All the packaged chicken sold these days at the supermarkets brag they are free of hormones, antibiotics, etc.  Good for you McDonalds!


----------



## letscook (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a gigantic cast iron fry pan which will do 1 cut chicken nicely, wings, the breast cut into 4 pcs legs & thighs, The wings are the last to go in, One time when I was pan frying I had turn the chicken over and the second side just got brown and ding dong the doorbell . While hubbie taking care of visitors  Took the chicken out of the pan and set it in the oven on a sheet pan on 250 degrees. Went out on patio with friends,  Visitors were here for almost an hour.  When they left I check on the chix and it was done perfect it was the juiciest chix I had made. So I now pan fry to outside is all brown and crisp and then put into oven @ 350 till done.  I also place it on a rack on top of a sheet pan so it doesn't get soggy.


----------



## Addie (Apr 23, 2015)

letscook said:


> I have a gigantic cast iron fry pan which will do 1 cut chicken nicely, wings, the breast cut into 4 pcs legs & thighs, The wings are the last to go in, One time when I was pan frying I had turn the chicken over and the second side just got brown and ding dong the doorbell . While hubbie taking care of visitors  Took the chicken out of the pan and set it in the oven on a sheet pan on 250 degrees. Went out on patio with friends,  Visitors were here for almost an hour.  When they left I check on the chix and it was done perfect it was the juiciest chix I had made. So I now pan fry to outside is all brown and crisp and then put into oven @ 350 till done.  I also place it on a rack on top of a sheet pan so it doesn't get soggy.



Well Caslon you are learning a bunch of ways to make perfect pan fried chicken. So put your Fry Daddy away and start practicing. I hope your family loves chicken. After about the third chicken dinner, it will be time to try your hand at cutting up your own whole chicken fryer.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2015)

Poultry shears are really handy when cutting up a chicken. I use them to remove the back and breast and to cut up the breast. The rest is mostly separating bones at joints.


----------



## Addie (Apr 23, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Poultry shears are really handy when cutting up a chicken. I use them to remove the back and breast and to cut up the breast. The rest is mostly separating bones at joints.



Well worth the investment. I don't know where she got them, but my sister gave me a pair that came apart for easy cleaning. I treasure them. If only for the convenience of the cleaning aspect. Into hot soapy water they go every time.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2015)

Addie said:


> Well worth the investment. I don't know where she got them, but my sister gave me a pair that came apart for easy cleaning. I treasure them. If only for the convenience of the cleaning aspect. Into hot soapy water they go every time.


Actually, any washable shears that come apart work. I can get shears that come apart at the dollar store.


----------



## Addie (Apr 23, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Actually, any washable shears that come apart work. I can get shears that come apart at the dollar store.



That's true, but they don't stay sharp for very long. I have my poultry ones along with a pair of household Fiskars and they both come apart. Both have stayed sharp for many years.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 23, 2015)

I put 3 thighs and 3 wings and 3 drumsticks in a bowl and will soak them overnight, then drain and freeze them. This way I don't have to wait overnight if I want spur of the moment fried chicken.  It also helps in that I can now try 2 or 3 methods of battering, frying while learning.

One site mentioned putting a splash of buttermilk to the flour mix to firm it up so it's not so powdery. That sounds logical.  Also, I'll probably let the chicken set awhile on a cookie sheet after dipping and flouring. Some say this is key.  I'll probably  try  Dixie Fry mix one time, Golden Dipt  one time and my own powder mix from scratch one time. I'll start off high temp, then reduce the oil to a less splattering temp to let it slowly oil boil.  Some suggest to finish baking in the oven at 350F for about 20 minutes to keep the skin from overcooking and yet cook the inside thoroughly. They say this also causes any excess oil to drain out of the chicken. Sounds good to me.  I'll look to see if  they sell a glass top for my chef Emeril  10" CI pan as it seems important to cover while frying, especially at the lower oil temp.  I have a splatter screen for the first part of the frying at high temp.

I may have to go thru some not so great batches to get to where it comes out great and which I can repeat with consistency (frying temps, time cooking, battering etc.). Good thing chicken is inexpensive.


----------



## Addie (Apr 24, 2015)

Caslon said:


> I put 3 thighs and 3 wings and 3 drumsticks in a bowl and will soak them overnight, then drain and freeze them. This way I don't have to wait overnight if I want spur of the moment fried chicken.  It also helps in that I can now try 2 or 3 methods of battering, frying while learning.
> 
> One site mentioned putting a splash of buttermilk to the flour mix to firm it up so it's not so powdery. That sounds logical.  Also, I'll probably let the chicken set awhile on a cookie sheet after dipping and flouring. Some say this is key.  I'll probably  try  Dixie Fry mix one time, Golden Dipt  one time and my own powder mix from scratch one time. I'll start off high temp, then reduce the oil to a less splattering temp to let it slowly oil boil.  Some suggest to finish baking in the oven at 350F for about 20 minutes to keep the skin from overcooking and yet cook the inside thoroughly. They say this also causes any excess oil to drain out of the chicken. Sounds good to me.  I'll look to see if  they sell a glass top for my chef Emeril  10" CI pan as it seems important to cover while frying, especially at the lower oil temp.  I have a splatter screen for the first part of the frying at high temp.
> 
> I may have to go thru some not so great batches to get to where it comes out great and which I can repeat with consistency (frying temps, time cooking, battering etc.). Good thing chicken is inexpensive.



Well, it appears that you have been busy reading. Good for you. And you have a plan in place. Go for it and keep us apprised of how you are doing with each effort.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 24, 2015)

Addie said:


> Well, it appears that you have been busy reading.



Yes. It was almost information overload.


----------



## puffin3 (Apr 24, 2015)

The number one problem newbies have frying/cooking pretty much everything is they use too high a heat setting. 
For fried chicken have the chicken pieces at room temperature. Have the oil just hot enough to fry small batches at a time. Cooking takes time to get things right.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 24, 2015)

New breeds of chickens have been developed. They are market size at 8 weeks. A friend raises meat birds. He kept one until it was 18 weeks. Dressed, it was just under 10 lb.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 25, 2015)

OK...my first attempt at pan frying chicken didn't come out as well as I thought it would.  I had the oil at about 340F and placed the Dixie Fry coated wing and leg in the oil.  I let it roil boil for 5 minutes on one side, but upon turning it over, it was already dark and  burnt on that side. I think 5 minutes on that one side was too long.  Anyways, I flipped the pieces over and let it fry for only 2 or 3 minutes to avoid burning it.  Then I lowered the temp and let it cook for another 15 minutes.  I then set it on a rack and into a 350F oven to let it finish cooking the inside.  The meat came out ok, but the coating was hopelessly ruined.

What I'll do next time.  I'll keep the oil temp at 350F and let it splatter fry for only 2 minutes max per side, to keep it looking golden brown, not burnt brown. Then I'll move the skillet off the burner for a minute and let the oil cool down, then return it to the burner and cook at a reduced temp for awhile, then place it in a 350F oven to cook the inside and drain out any excess oil.  Still learning !!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 25, 2015)

I never finished my fried chicken in the oven; I did the whole thing on the stovetop. Your oil is too hot. You should be able to brown it more slowly, 10 minutes or so per side, to render out the fat under the skin and cook the meat gently. If you're using a lid, that will increase the temperature inside the pan as well, like taxlady said.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 26, 2015)

I made two different seasoned coating recipes, to see which I liked better.  I have to say that they were tied, but tasted much different from each other.  This was back in 2009.  I've given this recipe to many, and all enjoyed them, with one man stating that the first recipe is the only fried chicken he will make.

I might seem to be boasting, but really, I used trial and error to come up with the seasonings, my mother-In-Law's cooking technique, and a bit of luck to create this chicken, and it's very good.  I just want to share a very good recipe, and technique with everyone who likes good chicken.  Give both of these recipes a try.

Recipe 1: The Chief's Bulldog Chicken
This recipe has significant thought put into the seasonings.  So here goes.  How do I describe this one?  It is soooo good, but dramatically different than the second recipe.  The coating doesn't have that mild crunch like the second one does, but isn't sloppy or gooey either.  It's a proper coating.  But the flavor is much more intense.  If your after great chicken meat flavor, then opt for the  recipe number two.  If you want intense, great flavor, opt for recipe number one.  I can't really decide which one I like better.  This recipe is bold and literally takes over your senses.  It is a spicy, but not pepper hot coating.  The flavor is well balanced, and is what you think of when you think chicken while watching the super bowl.  I would say that it would rival hot wings for popularity as a snacking food.  But you'd better have something to wash it down.    I would put this up against anybody's chicken.  Good thing this isn't a competition.

Recipe number 2: The Chief's mildly Crunchy Chicken Delight

Oh wow.  The coating is very light, slightly crispy, and the chicken is hot, almost to hot to handle.  But it is possibly the most tender chicken I have ever made.  The flavor is mildly savory, with a hint of sweet undertones, and just enough pepper to warm your mouth, almost without being able to be detected.  But it does enhance the flavor.  The coating doesn't hide the chicken meat flavor, but rather, compliments it.  I really like this batch.  This one is a keeper.  Wait, I need another bite.  I'm not kidding.  This is the most tender chicken I have ever eaten, let alone made.  And it's just grocery store chicken, pre-cut and packaged.  It's very moist, without being sloppy, and my hands aren't coming away greasy.  The after taste is mild, but lingers.  It's pleasant.  This is good chicken!  Delicate but wonderful flavor.

Ok. so here are the recipes.

Recipe 1: I'm going to name this one – Chief’s Bull Dog Chicken
Preheat the oven to 375' F.
In a bowl, combine the following with a wire whisk.
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 tsp. kosher salt
1/2 tsp. granulated garlic powder
1/8 tsp. powdered ginger
1/2 tsp. marjoram
1/4 tsp. rubbed sage
1/4 tsp. ground thyme
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. turmeric
1/8 tsp. red pepper
1 dash Chinese 5-spice powder
1/8 tsp. celery seed
1/4 tsp. granulated onion powder
1 tsp. chili powder
In a separate bowl, make an egg-wash from 1 large egg whisked with 1/4 cup water.

Preheat your oven to 375' F.  Preheat 2 inches of oil in a frying pan until fragrant.  Turn heat to medium flame.

Skin the chicken (or leave the skin on if you like) and dredge in seasoned flour.  Dip in the egg-wash, and then again in the seasoned flour.  Shake excess coating from the chicken and place in hot oil.  Don't crown the pan.  Fry on each side for 2 minutes.  Remove the chicken to a foil-lined pan and place into the oven.  Bake for 20 minutes.  Serve immediately.

Recipe Number 2:  So good chicken!
Preheat oven to 375' F.  Preheat cooking oil in a heavy frying pan.
Again, whisk the following ingredients into a bowl:
1/2 cup flour
1/4 cup uncooked farina (cream of wheat)
1 1/2 tsp. Kosher salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp granulated garlic
1/8 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 tsp. red pepper
1/8 tsp. ground cumin
Egg-wash
Follow the same cooking technique as in recipe number 1.


Ok.  So while the first recipe is a bold statement, the second is a more delicate, but crispy celebration for your taste buds.  Neither is your grandma's fried chicken.  This is pure Chief Longwind stuff.  
try both recipes.  If you don't, you'll be cheating yourselves.  You can tell your family that you created them if you want.  I don't care.  

Tip, you can season Panko Breadcrumbs for the 2nd coating, instead of using flour.  This will give you a more crisp coating with the same flavor profile.  Serve with steamed corn on the cob, sweet potatoes, and some freshly steamed green beans.  Make a butter sauce to go over the green beans.  Enjoy.

Tip: both of these recipes make great boneless chicken fingers too.

For those days when it's just too hot to cook inside, here's a great recipe for the grill - *Smouldering Chicken*.

The recipe looks like it' going to make something too spicy hot to eat.  But trust me, the heat is there, but mild heat it is.  And it lingers, like the warm glow of a smouldering camp fire, hence the name.  This chicken is a favorite in my family.  It too is worth trying.

Smouldering Chicken

If you love Hot Wings*

If you love hot wings, then I have an outstanding barbecue chicken recipe for you.  I call it Smoldering Chicken.  It doesn’t burn your mouth, but leaves a warm glow.  
And the flavor is amazing.  Trust me, when you read the ingredients, you will probably think that this chicken is beyond the taste buds of ordinary mortals.  It looks like it will be blistering hot.  But it isn’t.  It will surprise you.  (By the way, this is my eldest daughter’s, and husband’s favorite chicken.  She begged for the recipe.)

The technique given is for use with a kettle-style charcoal grill, but can easily be adapted to any covered grill or barbecue, gas, wood, or charcoal.  Enjoy.

Sauce:
1/3 cup Sriracha brand Hot Sauce
2 tbs. Tabasco Pepper Sauce
1 tbs. good soy sauce

8 to 10 chicken thighs, with the skin removed

Mix the sauce ingredients together.  Pour into a 1 gallon freezer bag & add the chicken pieces.  Move everything around inside the bag until the chicken is well coated with the sauce.  Press the air from the bag and place it in the refrigerator for two hours.  Make your side dishes during this marinating time.

Fire up the grill with a solid bed of charcoal and let it go until the coals are glowing.  Place the chicken on the grill, leaving space between the pieces.  Cover and close all vents half way.  Cook for 7 minutes.  Remove the lid and turn over.  Cover and cook for 7 additional minutes.  Test with an instant read meat thermometer.  Remove the chicken when the internal meat temperature reads 160 degrees.

Serve with chilled, ripe cantaloupe, and a nice three-bean salad.


Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 27, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> So many fried chicken recipes call for a 3.5LB-4.0Lb chicken.  I haven't seen a chicken that small in many years.



We have a store close by that sells small chickens. Under or about three pounds. They also sell larger ones for a little less money per pound.  We buy the small ones.



Caslon said:


> OK...my first attempt at pan frying chicken didn't come out as well as I thought it would.  I had the oil at about 340F and placed the Dixie Fry coated wing and leg in the oil.  I let it roil boil for 5 minutes on one side, but upon turning it over, it was already dark and  burnt on that side. I think 5 minutes on that one side was too long.  Anyways, I flipped the pieces over and let it fry for only 2 or 3 minutes to avoid burning it.  Then I lowered the temp and let it cook for another 15 minutes.  I then set it on a rack and into a 350F oven to let it finish cooking the inside.  The meat came out ok, but the coating was hopelessly ruined.
> 
> What I'll do next time.  I'll keep the oil temp at 350F and let it splatter fry for only 2 minutes max per side, to keep it looking golden brown, not burnt brown. Then I'll move the skillet off the burner for a minute and let the oil cool down, then return it to the burner and cook at a reduced temp for awhile, then place it in a 350F oven to cook the inside and drain out any excess oil.  Still learning !!!



My wife and I have been frying chicken on the stove top for over 40 years combined.
First. How much oil are you using? We add about 1 inch or better. So when the chicken is frying, the oil almost covers it.  About 1/3rd of the chicken is always submerged.
We do not measure the temp.  My wife turns the stove to medium while she seasons and flours the pieces.
She then ads one piece and it should seem very hot.  She then adds more pieces, but not to many. Do not overcrowd the pan.
They cook this way covered for 10 minutes.  The lid is removed and they are fried until that side is golden brown.
She then turns them over to brown up the other side.  The second side goes much faster.
Either your oil is to hot or you are overcrowding the pan and simmering them instead of frying them.
There is no reason to turn more than once.



GotGarlic said:


> I never finished my fried chicken in the oven; I did the whole thing on the stovetop. Your oil is too hot. You should be able to brown it more slowly, 10 minutes or so per side, to render out the fat under the skin and cook the meat gently. If you're using a lid, that will increase the temperature inside the pan as well, like taxlady said.



Good advice. Sound advice that should be heeded.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 27, 2015)

Caslon, you kind of have to get a feel for frying chicken...keep at it, once you get the hang of it, you'll be so glad you did.  Nothin' better than nibbling on some cold fried chicken for a couple of days, or taking a bunch of it to a gathering.  I love good ol' down home fried chicken and have made it every few months or so for 30 years. 

I dust the chicken pieces lightly with seasoned flour, dip in beaten egg, then put them in the flour again and let them set for a while.  Maybe 20 minutes or so.  Meanwhile, I heat up the skillet and when it's hot, I add an inch or so of oil and let that heat up.  I try to add enough oil to come up to about half of the chicken. 

I don't use a thermometer - I just sprinkle a pinch of flour in the oil and if it bubbles and sizzles right away, I figure it's time to add the chicken.  I don't cover it with a lid, but do use a spatter screen. 

Like GG says, if your oil is too hot, you won't get that fat rendered from under the skin.  After a few minutes or so, lift up a piece of the chicken and check underneath, it should be starting to brown nicely.  

If you use the same skillet, and the same chicken pieces for the next couple of times, you'll get the hang of what works for you.  As others have said, there's a bunch of different ways - some cover with a lid, some finish cooking in the oven, but it's all good.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 27, 2015)

These drumsticks are from a couple of days ago, I fried up 6 of them and still nibblin' on them.


----------



## Addie (Apr 27, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Caslon, you kind of have to get a feel for frying chicken...keep at it, once you get the hang of it, you'll be so glad you did.  Nothin' better than nibbling on some cold fried chicken for a couple of days, or taking a bunch of it to a gathering.  I love good ol' down home fried chicken and have made it every few months or so for 30 years.
> 
> I dust the chicken pieces lightly with seasoned flour, dip in beaten egg, then put them in the flour again and let them set for a while.  Maybe 20 minutes or so.  Meanwhile, I heat up the skillet and when it's hot, I add an inch or so of oil and let that heat up.  I try to add enough oil to come up to about half of the chicken.
> 
> ...



It is hard to say what temp you should be frying your chicken. You just know when it is right. Each stove is different. It is like when my mother taught me to stick my hand in the oven and know when it was ready for the food.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks all.  I'll lower my oil temps.  I still have a bunch of pieces that I soaked in buttermilk and froze.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 28, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> So many fried chicken recipes call for a 3.5LB-4.0Lb chicken.  I haven't seen a chicken that small in many years.



Interesting, to get Kosher chicken  bigger than that I'd have to special order and even then there is no guarantee I would be able to get it.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 28, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> So many fried chicken recipes call for a 3.5LB-4.0Lb chicken.  I haven't seen a chicken that small in many years.





CharlieD said:


> Interesting, to get Kosher chicken  bigger than that I'd have to special order and even then there is no guarantee I would be able to get it.


I find organic chicken in that weight range. Just as well, they cost $11.98/kg (~$5.44/lb).


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 29, 2015)

Caslon said:


> Thanks all.  I'll lower my oil temps.  I still have a bunch of pieces that I soaked in buttermilk and froze.



What? 
"Soaked in buttermilk and froze"  Why would you freeze the chicken AFTER you had it in buttermilk?  I don't know why, but for some reason that just sounds atrocious.

Lets start with the buttermilk.
I have made it with and without buttermilk and prefer the "without".
For some reason chicken that has been soaked in buttermilk browns way to fast for my liking and I now will never use buttermilk again.
Just chicken, seasoning and flour.
No overnight marinades or special rubs or seasonings. Salt and pepper only.

Freezing buttermilk soaked chicken would be way out of my realm of experience.  But I am certain its not a good idea and personally I would not do it.

Are you using a heavy bottom skillet?


----------



## Janet H (May 1, 2015)

We fry chicken in an electric frying pan - I've been using the same one for about 20 years.  The sides are a bit deeper than a standard frying pan and it keeps a nice constant temp.  Use enough oil to submerse chicken a little over half way, Don't crowd the pan but also try to have it full enough so you don't need so much oil. 

I also recommend cutting up a whole chicken - the precut parts almost always have added saltwater and the result is soggier chicken.

For coating you could keep it simple and use seasoned flour or you could go all out and use a dry - wet - dry  process. For extra thick and crunchy coating.  Seasoned flour, eggwash and then a final dredge in flour or breadcrumbs.

Experimenting will be fun


----------



## Caslon (May 2, 2015)

I finally figured out not to try and make extra crispy chicken.  Also, I made the simplest of a flour mix consisting of salt and pepper and a smattering of other spices.  I lowered the level of oil in my  pan to almost less than half way up the sides  of the chicken pieces.  I didn't even use a thermometer but waited until the oil in the pan started to shimmer. Then I put plain floured chicken pieces into the oil and let it slow oil boil, and I flipped it a few times.  The chicken came out great.
Maybe not super coated like KFC, but at least the pieces didn't come out burnt brown.  I learned a lot.     

I bought one of those tubs of mashed potatoes and some chicken gravy (just to get that authentic KFC wallpaper paste taste experience), some coleslaw too.    The only thing missing was the biscuits and honey.  That's next on my list to learn...biscuits.


----------



## Addie (May 2, 2015)

Caslon said:


> I finally figured out not to try and make extra crispy chicken.  Also, I made the simplest of a flour mix consisting of salt and pepper and a smattering of other spices.  I lowered the level of oil in my  pan to almost less than half way up the sides  of the chicken pieces.  I didn't even use a thermometer but waited until the oil in the pan started to shimmer. Then I put plain floured chicken pieces into the oil and let it slow oil boil, and I flipped it a few times.  The chicken came out great.
> Maybe not super coated like KFC, but at least the pieces didn't come out burnt brown.  I learned a lot.
> 
> I bought one of those tubs of mashed potatoes and some chicken gravy (just to get that authentic KFC wallpaper paste taste experience), some coleslaw too.    The only thing missing was the biscuits and honey.  That's next on my list to learn...biscuits.



Caslon, it sounds like you are on a trip of a true foodie. I am sure you will get a lot of help with the biscuits also. For the  honey, you will have to talk to the bees. Good luck on your next food adventure.


----------

